# 1/4 mile times in spec v



## 03vbspecv (Mar 5, 2003)

i ran my car last night at cecil and i was wonder what you guys have done and what your running in the quater i ran a 15.1 @ 92.15 mph i have a cold air and 2 in a half cat back i also had a full tank from fillin it the night before did know i was goin to run it last nigth oh well


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

That is decent, i havent yet ran a clean run, i did one a couple of months ago and i had my system and a bunch of shit in my car and all i have is intake. I ran a 15.8 i forgot speed, but i do have an auto . Im gonna run again soon, once i get exhaust and take my shit out of my car


----------



## 03vbspecv (Mar 5, 2003)

you ever come to ceciel county dragway


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

I havent gone to cecil, i raced it at capital raceway in crofton.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

anyone know when capital opens for test n tune? I went there every weekend I get a chance last race season, and Ill probably do the same this year. How often do you go? The best I ran was a [email protected], with just an intake and the ks grounded.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

03vbspecv said:


> *i ran my car last night at cecil and i was wonder what you guys have done and what your running in the quater i ran a 15.1 @ 92.15 mph i have a cold air and 2 in a half cat back i also had a full tank from fillin it the night before did know i was goin to run it last nigth oh well *


Were you the guy with the blue spec-v with the CAI and custom exhaust? I was at Cecil the same night you were but I didn't run. Anyway, I ran at Cecil on Friday and ran a 15.10 at 92 mph and all I have is CAI. I had a 1/2 tank of 87 as well.


----------



## 03vbspecv (Mar 5, 2003)

thats was me, come down the 26th im gonna give it another shot this time with out a full tank bring it down so we can run em


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

03vbspecv said:


> *thats was me, come down the 26th im gonna give it another shot this time with out a full tank bring it down so we can run em *


I'll see if I can make it the 26th but I wasn't planning on going up again until the 28th, between now and then I'd like to relocate my knock sensor.


----------



## 03vbspecv (Mar 5, 2003)

i plan on doin that this weekend, try and caom down i dont run on fridays its to busy last friday it was a mustang and freakin golf convention im guessing your car is silver all i saw was 2 red specs not a silver one, you must be the guy that wanted to get the greddy exhaust system


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah, I was talking to the guys with the red specs but I was there at 5:30 and done running by 7.


----------



## 03vbspecv (Mar 5, 2003)

well be there on the 26 so we can run


----------



## msound (Dec 24, 2002)

ive been meaning to take my gxe up to cecil, ive been too lazy to do the 40 minute drive after work though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

H/I/E/Pulley should be running high to mid 14s no?


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

IllustriousLaz said:


> *H/I/E/Pulley should be running high to mid 14s no? *


Definately, if I'm running 15.1 with just CAI, there's no reason why adding exhaust and header wouldn't put me into mid 14's.


----------



## msound (Dec 24, 2002)

i never new adding bolt ons took so much time off the 1/4 mile


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

15.2 @ 89 w/ wai


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

msound said:


> *i never new adding bolt ons took so much time off the 1/4 mile *


It Suprised me just as much as it did you. The first time I ever ran my car, I ran a 15.4 with my CAI and 93 octane in the tank. I didn't strip out the interior or anything. When I ran my 15.1 last month, I had a 1/2 tank of 87, and an amp in the car. Still only had my CAI. The only difference I can see between these two times that would have given me this better time was the temp. and humidity, which was significantly lower the second time I ran.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I have not seen anything faster than a 14.8 for a new SE-R. With bolt-ons I wouldn't expect anything better than a mid 14 and that would deem difficult depending on the weather conditions IMO.


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Good Ol ICE*

A quick tip is to get a bag of ice and set it on the intake manifold inbetween runs to dense that intake charge. You can set the ice pack on the CAI as well. It should be good for a tenth or two!


----------



## wizard (Jan 28, 2003)

My best 1/4 time in a 02 SE-R automatic last year was 15.50 that was with 1500 miles on it. I now have over 9000 and ran a new best time of 15.37 last week. I use 89 octane.


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

I ran a 15.5 bone stock, that was my first time at the track, and my best of 5 runs


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

throw some racing octane boost in your tanks, it should bring down those numbers some. throw on the JWT balance shaft removal kit, the HS header, stillen exhaust, pulleys plus a CAI with a shot of dry fogger, we should be running 11's .....bolts ons rock!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

lol


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i ran a 15.8 with 2 1/2 exaust from the cat back. i must be doing something wrong please fill me in.... 02 black spec


----------



## 03vbspecv (Mar 5, 2003)

how bad did you spin and what was your 60 foot time


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *throw some racing octane boost in your tanks, it should bring down those numbers some. throw on the JWT balance shaft removal kit, the HS header, stillen exhaust, pulleys plus a CAI with a shot of dry fogger, we should be running 11's .....bolts ons rock! *



ya man maybe throw 2 cans of octane boost in u might get to 10's..lmao


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *i ran a 15.8 with 2 1/2 exaust from the cat back. i must be doing something wrong please fill me in.... 02 black spec *


Were you at Cedar Falls raceway last weekend (the 26th...for the night race)?

If so, I can tell you that 1) You can probably shift a hair quicker (I know it's hard to do with the Spec's tranny), and 2) you DID get too much wheelspin out of the hole......Specs like to be walked out (minimal wheelspin) with full hookup by 2500rpm and NO later. 

Also...if that WAS you, where were you shifting the car at? Specs HAVE to be shifted at redline (6200rpm) to get the most out of them..........and you can't really blame the track too much, cause even though the start line was it's usual shitty self, there was a light tailwind and it was nice and cool (I ran during the day.....only got a friggin 15.39 dammit).

This is all assuming you ARE the guy I saw up there.......


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

yes that was me! I havd serious wheel hop and if you saw at the middle of my first run I hit over 6200 and my car nose dived i try to shift at 6200 but it is really close to the rev limiter i am running 91 octane and 2 1-2 from behind the cat.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

the best time ran for my car was a 15.8 i am not to happy. next time i will try to do as you advise. my buddy at f&f said to drop at 4000-5000rpm I repeat DON'T DO THAT!!!


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

if you want ot know why go ahead and try it then let me know the results of it i'm very curious if the tranny can handle the tourque the motor puts out!LOL


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *yes that was me! I havd serious wheel hop and if you saw at the middle of my first run I hit over 6200 and my car nose dived i try to shift at 6200 but it is really close to the rev limiter i am running 91 octane and 2 1-2 from behind the cat. *


Also remember that the tach is off. I shift at 6500 because that's where the fuel cutoff is according to my rpm tach.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

mine is at 6200 why the differnce


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I have to say that *most* of the people I met at Cedar Falls LAST year that were from F&F were not the wisest people I've ever met. One guy kept trying to tell me he had his Cavalier up to 150mph.......when I questioned him about mods (specifically the ECU) he said it was basically stock (and the ECU WAS stock).........kinda funny since ALL 95+ Cavs are governed at 106-108mph.

Like I said.......not the smartest people I've run into (maybe I just met a bad group).


----------



## wizard (Jan 28, 2003)

I ran my fastest time yet Friday night in my 2002 SE-R Automatic. 15.28 @ 89mph. I always ice my intake and always let the auto shift itself. When I shift it manually I lose 1-2 tenths. It shifts hard by itself but slushy when used manual. Also I never leave the line over 2000rpm.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

don't mistake me for a F&F groupy. I sit alone i'm just learning the ropes. one of the guys there drives an 02 red spec and i asked him for his imput on launches off the line and that is what he said he does. he says he gets low 15s.After trying his technique i know it doesn't work for me.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

have you heard about the oil pan mod? there are plates you can put in your oil pan that limit the oil splash and it's suppossed to increase your hp by something like 10? have you heard of this?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

That'd be the balance shaft kit sold by JWT. It deletes your balance shafts, freeing up internal drag on the engine. The engine DOES get slightly rougher, but nothing too bad. This mod has been dynoed at 9hp to the wheels and is VERY cheap (I think only around $150 or so).

It also comes with a new oilpan with different (more efficient) baffling and an extra 1.5 quarts of oil capacity (a good thing). It's not too hard to install, but it would be a good idea to have some mechanically inclined people around for help. 

This would be a good starting point to go with..........

BTW....what exhaust setup do you run (all I know is that it's a 2.5in system...more details please)? One of their custom jobs (F&F)? I understand they use mandrel bending (I hope I heard right), but what brand of muffler did they use for your system? Their *may* be a slight improvement in your exhaust depending on how it's setup.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *mine is at 6200 why the differnce *


Are you sure? Take it all the way to fuel cutoff and look at where your tach stops. Mine is supposed to be at 6200, it's just innaccurate.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

when i test drive a 03 spec the salesman was trying to show off to me and takes it right up to fuel cut off and it looked like it was about 6300rpm and it banged hard lol, guy was a fucking moron car had less then 100 clicks on it and he actaully thoguht i was interested in that particular car, i told him that i didn't like the way he treated it and since i saw the way he treated it the only way i would buy a car off him is if it had less then 10 clicks and it was only driven by the mechanic of the dealership he still didn't give up on trying to sell me that same one called me back and fuck wasted alot of time, i ddidn't even like the colour and he knew that...


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i have taken it all the way to the cut off and it's 6200rpm like i said


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

bigbuls- my exaust is mandrel bent in the route of the stock exaust the muffler is a reactive- i'm not sure of the model but it has a removable silencer and retail at 205.00 if that tells you anything.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Armen(Pitula) ran [email protected]
Greg with a base SE-R ran a [email protected]
Matt(FLSpecV) ran a [email protected] also

All these where at Moroso FL. Time slips to prove them and even video. I just need to find it. These guys are all in my club. I can only get into the high 14's because my 60" time suck
the 14.63 had a 2.12 60" NICE I can only manage 2.3-2.4's But, I'm going back next weekend. Should be below 14.8


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

how in the hell do they do it? what are their shift points ect?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Does no-one EVER listen........shiftpoints for either stock OR modified Spec V's should be as close to the rev limit as possible for ALL gears (@6350rpm indicated.....but some tachs are more accurate than others).....it's dyno and track proven.

As for the great 60ft times, a well prepped track can help a ton there, but so can a good launch......learn how to walk your car out of the hole with minimal wheelspin and full hook-up no later than 2500rpm (why do you think I asked you how hard it was to launch your Spec at Cedar Falls.......I was THAT guy).

Specs have to be driven like a V8 with power everywhere.......minimal wheelspin, early hookup and nice high rpm shifts. Not like my car......I need the tires to hook up no EARLIER than 4500rpm, or I'm fucked.......just shows the difference between an SR and a QR.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i understand that but i want to know how those people are getting their times and if they are doing it that same way


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

All of those Specs are modded too.....look at their trap speeds.

A stock Spec V should run around 15.3 well driven (some have pulled 15.0's) with an 89-90mph trap speed.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

ok is see i thought he had said they were stock, my bad


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *i understand that but i want to know how those people are getting their times and if they are doing it that same way *


there revving to about 2000-2200rpms. They feather the clutch so you get NO wheel spin/wheel hop. The track was just preped too that night. Another tip, go on the last yellow


----------



## AZIATIC (May 7, 2003)

my best time is in my sig


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Great trap speed... Fastest specv all motor I've seen is 14.63. 
What was your 60'?


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

that 14.63 what were all of the mods?


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I/H/E/P/KS/BS/MM/TA


----------



## 03vbspecv (Mar 5, 2003)

all that stuff done and he is only running 14.63 thats not to much faster then what im running


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

It's the fastest N/A 02-up se-r. Until someone can scan a better time slip or do it right in front of everyone with a video camara then it is about as fast as you can get right now. 2.0 60' is very hard to get. then to trap at 94mph is real good too. Until more mods are available this will stand for a while


----------



## 03vbspecv (Mar 5, 2003)

whats still alot more money and no go is it worth it for a half a second


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

03vbspecv said:


> *whats still alot more money and no go is it worth it for a half a second *


Not all the mods are expensive:

B/S removal kit- $100
fill MM (instead of insterts)- $50
TA- 0
KS- $5?

Pulley, Header, Intake, and exhaust are more expensive, will total about $1,000.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Half a second is a LOT in the 1/4 mile........you are talking an easy 5 car lengths, and it would FEEL a LOT stronger than stock going trough the gears.

Not to mention that a car with that much extra power may be as much as 10mph faster than stock for top speed...........that's a VERY noticeable difference.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

And it's trapping almost 5mph higher at the 1/4 mile.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

B/S - Free
Filled MM - 35
Couple of corrections. People pay big money to knock off .5 seconds off there time. It's funny how people think that 1.0 or .5 seconds is real easy to drop off your time. But, people doing 14.6 - 14.8 were doing 15.1 - 15.3 stock. So, with every bolt-on available right now your looking at droping about a .5 on your et
Very respectable... A lot of people don't get that when modding so we should be happy.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

bigbuls you going to the races on the 24th?


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Anyone going to Orlando speed way next friday?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

MDMA said:


> *B/S - Free
> Filled MM - 35
> Couple of corrections. People pay big money to knock off .5 seconds off there time. It's funny how people think that 1.0 or .5 seconds is real easy to drop off your time. But, people doing 14.6 - 14.8 were doing 15.1 - 15.3 stock. So, with every bolt-on available right now your looking at droping about a .5 on your et
> Very respectable... A lot of people don't get that when modding so we should be happy. *


if thats the case hellow low 14s for me


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:



> *bigbuls you going to the races on the 24th? *


I'm not sure as I have a graduation to go to on the 24th, and a graduation party the next day.........

Lets try "maybe".


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

that would be cool to finally get to meet you


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

This Friday I'm going to the track here in Orlando if anyone wants to roll out...


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

mid 14s is awesome . what is everyones 0 to 60 times
useing a window mounted meter I ran 7.03 in my 02 se-r 5 speed
with a cai


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Don't have any toys nor do any of my friends that measure 0-60 times.

But, with mid-high 14's there getting 60' times of 2.1-2.2


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i ran a 15.42 i'm dissapointed


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

mycarisaser said:


> *mid 14s is awesome . what is everyones 0 to 60 times
> useing a window mounted meter I ran 7.03 in my 02 se-r 5 speed
> with a cai *


thats a pretty good 0-60 time with only a CAI, stock i think they generally run a 7.3, giving the weather conditions are good, were u usiong the g-tech meter if not which were u useing, is it accurtae cause i am looking to buy one? thanks man


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

G-Tech Pro Comp
Is VERY good and accurate if you get the exact weight of your car with you in it. And you do all your testing on a FLAT road


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Gonna run it next week, but I'm expecting low 9's, jk, .


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

these are my 1/4 mile break down-
r/t.. .636
60' 2.515
330... 6.809
1/8.. 10.183
mph..73.54
1000... 13.429
1/4... 15.429
mph... 95.26
i was disapointed with this help!! how can i improve?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *these are my 1/4 mile break down-
> r/t.. .636
> 60' 2.515
> 330... 6.809
> ...


umm learn to launch.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i din't get it im trap speed is awesome at 95.26 some one please tell me what i'm doing wrong


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *i din't get it im trap speed is awesome at 95.26 some one please tell me what i'm doing wrong *


the reason your trap speed is o high is becuase you are spinning at the launch. when traction goes up trap speed goes down. 

learn to launch and you should run a [email protected]


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

any hinters? i'd really appreciate it.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i really do not spin very much at launch i feather the clutch at 4000 and get traction almost immediatelly.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *i really do not spin very much at launch i feather the clutch at 4000 and get traction almost immediatelly. *


well your 2.5 60' tells a different story. 

4k is wayyyyy to high to launch a spec-v


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i've tried at 2500 slipping the clutch and my split at 60 is...2.454


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *i've tried at 2500 slipping the clutch and my split at 60 is...2.454 *


you have to play with it. 4k is wayyy to high no wonder your getting 2.5 60's


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i hit the nos in 3rd and 4th


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i have a aem cai custom 2 1/2 from the cat and a wet nos 50 shot


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *i have a aem cai custom 2 1/2 from the cat and a wet nos 50 shot *


what tires do you have??

try launchin at 2500 slipping than spraying at the end of 2nd.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i have the contacsports why at the end of second?


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i hit it all the way through 3 and 4


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

my car seems really slow in the lower end would changing back to the factory exaust help? more back pressure?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *my car seems really slow in the lower end would changing back to the factory exaust help? more back pressure? *


try hitting it half way thru second. and no leave the bigger exhaust. 

and for god sake get some better rubber. (think kuhmo mx
)


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

you really think the tires will make that much of a difference?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *you really think the tires will make that much of a difference? *


yes

also, 4k is way to high to launch a spec, launching at 3.5k in my SE (much less torque) on the stock 195 firesucks I pull 2.28 60's


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

If the track is sticky (tracks change everyday) then take it to 2000-2500rpms and slip the clutch. Your 60' times will drop. Its hard but possible to get a 2.1
Remember for every .1 saved on the 60' it means your going to knock off .2 of your 1/4 mile time. 
If the track is slippery then only take it to 1200-1500rpms and slip the clutch.
Tires make a big difference and MX's are one of my favorite.
Also, if you have 18's it hurts your ET's a little. go 16 or 17 at the track. If you go with aftermarket wheels just get some light 17's.
Shift right before fuel cut off in every gear. The faster you shift the better...


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

thanky you both you guys have been very helpfull. I really appreciate the inputs i will practice my launches and let you know how it works out


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

tires can make a hell of a diference, take a look at your times with the shit ass firestoners and then look at a stock or similar car with slicks, check out the time diference maybe .4 on a 1/4 mile, put on some nice tires(not neccasarily slicks), and u might be able to knock off .2-.3....just a thought, also turning and handling will change somewhat to your advantage


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

wow that is alot of time!!! you know i am doing the 1/4 in 15.47? with 2 shots of 50? so it must be my launches? my 60- is 2.4-2.5


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *wow that is alot of time!!! you know i am doing the 1/4 in 15.47? with 2 shots of 50? so it must be my launches? my 60- is 2.4-2.5 *


Yup,
And do you have direct port or just a wet kit? Button or WOT switch? Don't use the funny gas until after 1st gear unless you have the WOT. If so don't floor the car on your launches. Tires help but not no half second. People with slicks are having sh-tty times because with this car it's real hard to launch with slicks. Most people are bogging down. Times don't come down hardly at all. Just get some good street tires and your time will drop a good .1 - .2 Just because of the new TIRES.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

a wet kit and i have a button so if i slip a gear nothing blows and i just changed my jets from 50 to 75 have not tried it with the 75 jets yet


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

WOT only goes when fully deployed. I see how there is a very slight possibility but not likely. If the gas pedal isn't all the way to the floor no funny gas is injected into the intake manifold. Also, the placement of the injector. Everyone knows it's 6" away from the TB but do you have it pointed in the right direction? 75 shot might be a only track thing. Wouldn't recommend it for street use. not yet anyway  Good luck at the track...


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

it is about 6 from where the aem goes into the engine


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

the injector is threaded into the spot straight in not at an angle is this right?


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Thats right then. Should be your filter, lower intake pipe, Mass Air Flow Sensor, upper pipe with your NX nossle, Throttle body, Intake Manifold. If you already knew that sorry... I'm going with direct port sometime next year. Meaning each cylinger gets an even flow of N02 and 93oct fuel mix


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

how would i do that? is it a big difference?


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

NX has direct port kits. You do need to drill though...


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

oh well maybe i won't do that.what will a header do?how much time shaved in 1/4 mile?


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Gives you more HP and torque through out your power band.

Shaves off about .1 - .2 off your time...


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

what is the best header and do they all come with the down pipe?


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

iby the way i tried the 75 shot and it's a big difference than the 50 shot!!!!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Best headers for our cars are HS and AEBS.
And only the Stillen and AEBS come with a down pipe. But, you can get one custom but that is a pain in the ass.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

so if i get the hs i have make my own down pipe?by the way what is your 1/4 time?the other night i raced a mustang gt with nos and alot of other stuff and i held my own until he hit 3rd then he pulled away after words i found out that he is running somewhere in the low 12's!!!


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *by the way what is your 1/4 time?the other night i raced a mustang gt with nos and alot of other stuff and i held my own until he hit 3rd then he pulled away after words i found out that he is running somewhere in the low 12's!!! *


WOW, that must mean that you were somewere in the high 12's!!! how'd you get a turbo kit for you car already, who makes it, where can i get one? that's fast!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *so if i get the hs i have make my own down pipe?by the way what is your 1/4 time?the other night i raced a mustang gt with nos and alot of other stuff and i held my own until he hit 3rd then he pulled away after words i found out that he is running somewhere in the low 12's!!! *


hey man your full of it, even if you had every bolt on possible there is no way you would even touch a mustang GT stock, and in your post your asking about a Hotshot header meaning that you probly don't have many bolt ons if any, and a mustang GT with NOS, and a lot of other shit proboly would run 12's which would rock you no matter what you would do, how you can even possibly think u could keep up with a 12 sec car with your spec without many if any mods, you would need like a turbo, and NOS full bolt ons, and then u might give him a run, but i think with a spec u have to run pretty low boost due to weak internels, either way man shut up with talkin shit...go race a honda civic or somthing


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

hey dude i'm not talking shit. i never said i even came close to beating that mustang but like i said i held my own he even was surprised that for the first 1/2 i even was able to keep close. so get all of your info before you get mouthy, it would be greatly appreciated. I knew i had no chance at all to keep up but i was very surprised that i made it as far as i did that's all,but thanks for your wonderful and polite input any ways. RB26DETT_4_ME....I was running low to mid 14's and he had alots of hook-up problems early on he ran a mid 13 i'd guess.I don't run a turbo just littles things and nos.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

superv said:


> *hey man your full of it, even if you had every bolt on possible there is no way you would even touch a mustang GT stock, *


You must not go to the track very much...
I've beaten GT's MANY times. Most of the time there mid-high 14 second cars. Our cars with all the bolt ons are running [email protected]
I beat camaros, Mustangs GT's and many more. You know what they sometimes beat me. Everyday at the track is a different day.
Last friday I beat a RSX-S with cai, a Stock WRX TWICE and the weather was so bad that we were only getting low 15's. Normally mid-high 14's on a good day. Most of you need to stop MAG racing and get your ass out there and really race. Hell, if a S2K misses 3rd gear you can beat them too. I know it happened to me.  A win is a win...Many thing happen at the track just go and have fun. You'll be supprised at the wins and losses you'll have.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i hear that thanks mdma!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Anytime...
And if your on the bottle??? Then you with all bolt ons really can woop the hell out of a GT, even a mildly modded GT.
My buddy has 215whp and 278lbs. ft. of torque with bolt ons and a 50 shot.... That with a car that weighes 2750 give or take on body weight your car can very easily do 13.9-14.0 @ 98-100mph all day. Good weather is also figured in. I have everything so far except a direct port kit. That is next and then this baby will be a VERY low 14 or even high 13 second car....


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

what are all of his bolt ons?


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *what are all of his bolt ons? *


He has Injen cai, Mossy exhaust, HS header, Pulley, BS mod, KS mod and a 50 shot
Stock off the bottle he was running 164whp


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

awesome i would love to be in the high 13s!!!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

ME TOO!~!!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Soon enough though. I'm getting a NX wet kit with everything pretty soon.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

me too, and i am going to get a hs header and a mandrel bent 2.5 exaust to replace the 2.5 regular bent exaust.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice... Like you I can't wait...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i need to run the 1/4 but it is too far away


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Arlen TX  King of the Hill
Arlington doesn't have a track? My little town down here doesn't either but there is one only 20 minutes away. So, I'm there alot...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

MDMA said:


> *Arlen TX  King of the Hill
> Arlington doesn't have a track? My little town down here doesn't either but there is one only 20 minutes away. So, I'm there alot... *


there is an 1/8 track about 5 mins away, but the 1/4 is bout an hour away.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

what is the ta mod?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

timing advance <-my guess


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

i dont see how to do the timing advance when it constantly changes.is there a thread about that?


----------

